
Lawrence Solomon: How Tesla’s Elon Musk Became the Master of Fake Business - kensai
http://business.financialpost.com/opinion/lawrence-solomon-how-teslas-elon-musk-became-the-master-of-fake-business/wcm/12e8fd62-b49d-40d1-90e4-03105e49a514
======
kensai
Am really curious if this article was penned BEFORE or AFTER Tesla raised $1.5
billion.

([https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-11/tesla-
is-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-11/tesla-is-said-to-
boost-bond-sale-to-1-8-billion-for-model-3))

